# EXIF data to DEVELOP PRESET possible?



## lighthou5e (Mar 25, 2016)

i would like to know if there is any soft or plugin that let you duplicate the entire editing settings registered in an exif file, from one photo to another? to apply automatically the same level of contrast, curves, brightness, saturation, etc etc..from one photo to another..


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm not sure what you have in mind, but copying and pasting develop settings is a basic function in Lightroom... You can also select the images and use 'Synchronize'.


----------



## lighthou5e (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a jpeg photo found on the Internet and I want to copy the effect on a photo of mine based on the exif information in that photo...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 25, 2016)

I give you little chance. The exif information probably does not contain the edits at all, and if it does it may not be edits that Lightroom understands. It is definitely not an option with the standard Lightroom tools.


----------



## lighthou5e (Mar 25, 2016)

Jeffrey Friedl's Exif (Image Metadata) Viewer

That is the photo and its exif data


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 25, 2016)

You can definitely do it, and I remember there was a plugin called something like Preset Ripper. Google.


----------



## lighthou5e (Jul 27, 2016)

thansk a lot! 

is there anyone who knows why, when I use Preset Ripper in Lightroom, I  get the following error: *"AN INTERNAL ERROR HAS OCCURED: ASSERTION FAILED!"* ?
how can i fix this?

thanks again!


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 27, 2016)

Ask the plugin's author. That error is a problem in his or her code.


----------



## lighthou5e (Jul 27, 2016)

johnbeardy said:


> Ask the plugin's author. That error is a problem in his or her code.


thanks.

on the other hand, is there a possibility to display may RAWs in lightroom as they look in ACDSee?

In ACDSee the Raws look incredibly well, sharp an clear..

Thanks again!


----------



## Cerianthus (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess acdsee uses the jpg thumb in the raw, which will include some in camera edits. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------

